# Guys = masculino?



## alc112

HOla a todos
Quisiera saber si Guys solamente se lo usa para designar a gente de sexo masculino.
Por ejemplo yo quiero decir
Thanks guys
Pero por ejemplo: me contestaron Masood, ITA, Artrella, Cuchufléte
¿Puedo usar guys?
Si no lo puedo usar, ¿que debo poner?
gracias


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> HOla a todos
> Quisiera saber si Guys solamente se lo usa para designar a gente de sexo masculino.
> Por ejemplo yo quiero decir
> Thanks guys
> Pero por ejemplo: me contestaron Masood, ITA, Artrella, Cuchufléte
> ¿Puedo usar guys?
> Si no lo puedo usar, ¿que debo poner?
> gracias





Yo creo que sí!  MAINLY US guys used to address a group of people *of either sex*:
_Come on, you guys, let's go._   


PERO>>>> "guy" en singular sí es sólo masculino.


----------



## dave

Yes, as usual Art's got it right.

Guys = generally masculine, but can be used for a mixed group (although it would be unusual, but not impossible, to use it to refer to a group of girls).

Guy = bloke = chap = lad = fella etc. (always masculaine)


----------



## alc112

dave said:
			
		

> Yes, as usual Art's got it right.
> 
> Guys = generally masculine, but can be used for a mixed group (although it would be unusual, but not impossible, to use it to refer to a group of girls).
> 
> Guy = bloke = chap = lad = fella etc. (always masculaine)


Osea  que siempre y cuando ponga en plural me voy a referir a un grupo sin importar el sexo?


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> Osea  que siempre y cuando ponga en plural me voy a referir a un grupo sin importar el sexo?





Sí Alc!!     O--- sea  separado


----------



## ~PiCHi~

alc112 said:
			
		

> Osea que siempre y cuando ponga en plural me voy a referir a un grupo sin importar el sexo?


 
Así es... 
Si quieres referirte a un grupo de chicas puedes decir _"*gals*"  _suena bien y es muy 'brit'.. 

corregido


----------



## alc112

so now i have to say
thanks guys and lads!!!!!


----------



## Badcell

> Originally posted by PiCHi:
> 
> Así es...
> Si quieres referirte a un grupo de chicas puedes decir _"lads" _suena bien y es muy 'brit'..



Hola, PiCHi! Pensaba que "lad" era "chico". ¿Para "chica" puede usarse "gal"?

Saludos


----------



## dave

Cuidado! *Lads * is only for men. It it would be very strange to use *lads * to refer to a group of girls, or even a mixed group.

Pero es verdad que esta palabra es muy 'Brit'!


----------



## ~PiCHi~

dave said:
			
		

> Cuidado! *Lads *is only for men. It it would be very strange to use *lads *to refer to a group of girls, or even a mixed group.
> 
> Pero es verdad que esta palabra es muy 'Brit'!


 
ah lalds son chicos?  
Entonce sí era Gals!
Esque las confundo!  

Lo siento Alc mejor usa "Gals"!


----------



## alc112

Entonces...
Si les quiero agradecer a todos ustedes qu eme ayudaron en este post, QUE USO????????????
Gals???
O tengo que decir
thanks guys and gals???
que por cierte suena re lindo


----------



## ~PiCHi~

alc112 said:
			
		

> Entonces...
> Si les quiero agradecer a todos ustedes qu eme ayudaron en este post, QUE USO????????????
> Gals???
> O tengo que decir
> thanks guys and gals???
> que por cierte suena re lindo


 
Puedes decir sólo guys. Aunq haya mujeres en el grupo.
Pero tb guys and gals, pq no? 
Quizá Ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## Badcell

O guys and dolls, como en el musical
Aunque eso de doll me suena a Barbie


----------



## alc112

Perfecto de ahora en adelante les digo
thanks guys and gals
Tengo una duda mas: ¿QUE ES UNA PALABRA BRIT?????

GRACIAS


----------



## ~PiCHi~

alc112 said:
			
		

> Perfecto de ahora en adelante les digo
> thanks guys and gals
> Tengo una duda mas: ¿QUE ES UNA PALABRA BRIT?????
> 
> GRACIAS


 
Que se usa mucho en UK... *BRIT*ánica...


----------



## ~PiCHi~

alc112 said:
			
		

> Perfecto de ahora en adelante les digo
> thanks guys and gals
> Tengo una duda mas: ¿QUE ES UNA PALABRA BRIT?????
> 
> GRACIAS


 
Si quieres sonar *más* 'brit' puedes decir: _"Thanks lads and gals"_ o _"Thanks blokes and gals"_

Pero a mi en lo personal me agrada "guys and gals"!


----------



## alc112

ahora si, hora de agradecerles

thanks  guys and gals


----------



## heliojorge

Una adulta que hace diez años estudió en un colegio de chicas les hace a dos alumnas actuales varias preguntas realcionadas con un caso peliagudo,
y empieza varias veces las preguntas con *"Do you guys...".*
 
¿Suena esto normal en inglés? ¿Se os ocurre algo en español, u otras lenguas?
Gracias,
Heliojorge


----------



## aurilla

En inglés americano, "guys" se usa tanto para referirse a varones como a grupos mixtos de hombres y mujeres. 

Es similar a decir: "Ustedes/Vos, chicos... " al referirse a un grupo mixto.

Sin embargo, el equivalente femenino, "gal", sólo se usa para referirse a las féminas. 

"Guys and Gals" = Chicos y chicas


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Sí. En inglés suena normal.

También "Come on man!" dirigido hacia una mujer.

En España creo que le puedes decir a una mujer: «Hombre, ¡es que hace mucho calor!»

En Ecuador dicen: «¡Esa *man* está loca!»


Yo siempre he insistido que la palabra hombre/man es también genérica y no simplemente la versión masculina de mujer/woman.

Es como decir _me gustan los gatos_. No estás diciendo que solo te gustan los *gatos macho*.


----------



## grumpus

Hi Aurilla y heliojorge,
tambien las mujeres la dicen entre si.

Muchas chicas en los eeuu dicen "hey guys, what's up? dirigiendose a 2 o mas muchachas.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## aurilla

grumpus said:
			
		

> Hi Aurilla y heliojorge,
> tambien las mujeres la dicen entre si.
> 
> Muchas chicas en los eeuu dicen "hey guys, what's up? dirigiendose a 2 o mas muchachas.
> 
> saludos,
> Grumpus


 
Hey, guy, tienes razón.


----------



## fenixpollo

Es muy normal en los Estados Unidos, menos en el sur, donde _guys_ suena demasiado informal o quién sabe qué. Mucha gente prefiere utilizar otras formas de dirigirse a dos o más mujeres (como *ladies* o *y'all*). Ya no se usa _gal_ en conversación cotidiana -- es un poco arcáico.

Something that is only slightly annoying is when someone calls me "guy" in the singular. It sounds forced and false. Also, don't call me "buddy", "bud", "sport" or "champ". "Dude" and "man" are OK.


----------



## heliojorge

Gracias, gente (Aurilla, Residente Calle 13 y Grumpus).

Se me ocurre "gente" como palabra para incluir a hombres y mujeres en español:
"¿qué tal va eso, gente?"
Heliojorge


----------



## grumpus

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Es muy normal en los Estados Unidos, menos en el sur, donde _guys_ suena demasiado informal o quién sabe qué. Mucha gente prefiere utilizar otras formas de dirigirse a dos o más mujeres (como *ladies* o *y'all*). Ya no se usa _gal_ en conversación cotidiana -- es un poco arcáico.
> 
> Something that is only slightly annoying is when someone calls me "guy" in the singular. It sounds forced and false. Also, don't call me "buddy", "bud", "sport" or "champ". "Dude" and "man" are OK.




Hi fenixpollo et al.  

you are right.  Guy in the singular sounds slightly offensive/condescending or even threatening/challenging.
I was going to say something to Aurilla, but declined because I know she was trying to be funny (she her post to me above). 
I Agree also with buddy", "bud", "sport" or "champ" (sound very 50/60/70's).
Dude (very popular in southern California) and man are also o.k. with me

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## heliojorge

Gracias a ti también, Fenixpollo.
En España, y más concretamente en Madrid, además del perdurable "tío", se usa en ese contexto "colega", "coleguilla", "tronco"... Y no suenan demasiado mal.
Heliojorge.


----------



## Lagartija

grumpus said:
			
		

> Hi fenixpollo et al.
> 
> you are right.  Guy in the singular sounds slightly offensive/condescending or even threatening/challenging.
> I was going to say something to Aurilla, but declined because I know she was trying to be funny (she her post to me above).
> I Agree also with buddy", "bud", "sport" or "champ" (sound very 50/60/70's).
> Dude (very popular in southern California) and man are also o.k. with me
> 
> saludos,
> Grumpus



Interesting!  On the East Coast, guy in the singular is not necessarily offensive, condescending, threatening or challenging.
You could say to your friend, "Ok guy... let's go!"  or "Hey guy, How ya been?"  
However, for anyone under the age of ummm.....30 or so, they would use "dude" instead.
"you guys....." is used here for groups (even if all female) in place of "y'all", which is used in the South. "You gals" is used by those over the age of 65 or so.  At least here in the East.  Gals is used much more frequently out West.


----------



## Chaucer

Lagartija said:
			
		

> Interesting!  On the East Coast, guy in the singular is not necessarily offensive, condescending, threatening or challenging.
> You could say to your friend, "Ok guy... let's go!"  or "Hey guy, How ya been?"
> However, for anyone under the age of ummm.....30 or so, they would use "dude" instead.
> "you guys....." is used here for groups (even if all female) in place of "y'all", which is used in the South. "You gals" is used by those over the age of 65 or so.  At least here in the East.  Gals is used much more frequently out West.



"You gals/Gals"-- "Over 65 or so", "more frequently out West"? It takes the littlest of information to stereotype.


----------



## Mr. Chaz

No me gusta eso de "you guys" especialmente para dirigirse a las chicas y prefiero "y'all" sea el grupo de todos chicos o chicas. No me ofenden "Guy," "Buddy," "Man,"...si me lo dice alguien que conozco.

No veo por qué un camarero/camarera se dirige a sus clientes con "You guys"... "Well, have you guys decided what you are going to have?" Oops, perdiste la propina (o parte de ella).


----------



## grumpus

Mr. Chaz said:
			
		

> No me gusta eso de "you guys" especialmente para dirigirse a las chicas y prefiero "y'all" sea el grupo de todos chicos o chicas. No me ofenden "Guy," "Buddy," "Man,"...si me lo dice alguien que conozco.
> 
> No veo por qué un camarero/camarera se dirige a sus clientes con "You guys"... "Well, have you guys decided what you are going to have?" Oops, perdiste la propina (o parte de ella).




Aayyy, Mr Chaz,

en que lugares comes, eh??
Desde ahora en adelante tienes prohibido comer en "Applebees".  ja ja ja

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Jajaja... bueno, prohibición aceptada puesto que hace muuuuucho que dejé de comer en la famosa Applebee's.  Al menos en Hardee's ni siquiera te saludan...y no tienes que aguantar nada de "guys'.


----------



## fenixpollo

I agree with Chaucer.





			
				Lagartija said:
			
		

> Gals is used much more frequently out West.


 Saying "out" West is a red flag that tells the reader, "I'm about to make a generalization about those few people who live in the wastelands West of Ohio..."  Gimme a break, man.


----------



## Christopher Holroyd

Llevo 45 años de la vida, por eso es difícil para mi dejar de usar ¨pal,¨ palabra que signífica ¨buddy¨. No quiero ofender a nadie, es un hábito no más. Pido disculpas antemano si en algún momento de descuido digo ¨pal¨, "buddy", "bud", "sport","champ" o ¨corajudo.¨


----------



## LadyBlakeney

When I was living in the UK, it struck me as very odd when a woman addressed me and a group of other women as "you guys", but I learned it sounded natural to all of them. 

In Spain (at least in Madrid) people tend to differentiate in gender: tío/tía, tronco/tronca, chicos/chicas, etc. However, if someone says to me: "Hombre, no te preocupes" instead of "Mujer, no te preocupes", I'll understand it is just an unimportant mistake caused by custom. I myself sometimes address my male friends as "tía" without meaning to.


----------



## Lagartija

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I agree with Chaucer. Saying "out" West is a red flag that tells the reader, "I'm about to make a generalization about those few people who live in the wastelands West of Ohio..." Gimme a break, man.



Naaaa! The wastelands don't start at Ohio!!! They're much further west!! No, seriously, I appologize for implying anything regionally disrespectful and meant to do nothing more than supply a helpful regional explanation of usage based upon my own personal observations. When visiting Montana, Wyoming and Colorado (which I consider "the West" as opposed to "the Southwest") along with a group of women, I have been regularly asked by waitresses (or should I say waitpersons???)  "What will you gals have?" Or by other gals, "What are you gals up to?" 
Here in "'the East", the only people I have heard use that term are people in my mother's generation.  

I myself use "you guys".  But I'm 50 and I know that the younger folk are using "dude" in the same manner as I use guy.

If your experience of local usage is different than mine, by all means rebut the statement with your own observations rather than interpreting it as an insult to your region.

Language changes over generations and over geographical region as you know very well. Just as some find "guy" in the singular offensive, in some parts of the country that isn't true, so wouldn't it benefit those who study our language to know when, where and by whom certain terms are used?


PS: Just to let you know.....  "out here in Western Massachusetts" we are considered by those in Boston to be in the wastelands.   I do use the phrase in quotes on a regular basis to refer to my own region.  If someone in Boston says "out in Western Mass.", personally, I don't find it offensive.... and it has exactly the same meaning.  My appologies for our difference in perspective.


----------



## attitude

Hi!

In which of the following cases I can say guys:

*In a group of boys
*In a group of girls
*In a group of boys and girls


Can I say guy to an adult?

Thanks!


----------



## Gwennhadu

Hi!
You can use it in all the cases you've listed above, it's not gender- or age-related IoI


----------



## attitude

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## FromArgentina

i thought that "guys" was used only for males... good to learn!


----------



## Gwennhadu

Ya sé, suena un poco raro, pero se escucha a menudo 
(a mí también me incluyen en los _guys_..)


----------



## NuYorkino

"guys" used in the above sense is slang and it is mostly used in conversation with one's peers. I always feel a little odd calling a group of girls, "hey guys", but I do it nonetheless. And, no one would ever use "guys" when referring to a group of older women (or group of men and women), por ejemplo, un grupo de amigas de mi madre.


----------



## Gwennhadu

Hi!
By that I didn't mean I'd use it in a formal context.
But to us foreigners it may sound as "boy/girl"- and I meant you can use it to address an adult, if context is suitable of course, there was no doubt about that


----------



## k-in-sc

From an unrelated thread:



Oldy Nuts said:


> ... I always thought [guys] was equivalent to "boys" and "men".





k-in-sc said:


> Well, it is, in general, but it's gender-neutral when used to address a group, more or less the equivalent of the peninsular "vosotros." "Guys' night out" = "boys' night out," but "thanks, guys" = "thanks, everybody." "What do you guys want to do today?" = "What do you (pl.) want to do today?"
> I just saw a Spanish speaker greet foreros in his post as "fellows." That does mean men (and sounds a little effete). It can also mean a member of a formal academic or professional society, but he wasn't using it like that


----------

